# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  -playstation1- Πως λέγεται το εξάρτημα που κρατάει το cd

## ok1gr

και που μπορώ να βρώ ένα. Είναι σαν αυτά που έχουν τα φορητά cd players.

----------


## D-NAME

Ενοεις το μαυρο πλαστικο με τα σηδερακια? Αν ναι πηγενε σε καποιο καταστημα με Υπολογιστες κ ζητα να σοθ δωσουν αν γηνετε κανενα παλιο CD-ROM χαλασμενο. Θα σου δωσουν πιστευω. 

Απο που εισαι?

----------


## ok1gr

Γιαννιτσά, αλλά δεν κάνει το cd-rom από pc. Μόνο από laptop. Τα pcs χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικό σύστημα. Αν βρώ θα έχω κανλενα πρόβλημα με το ύψος? Δηλαδί μήπως μπρέ λίγο πιο ψηλά και δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει το cd.

----------


## D-NAME

Kαπιοα cd-rom εχουν το ιδιο συστημα. Ειχα καπου ενα τετοιο cd-rom.

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν σε πολλά nline καταστήματα μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και για 1 και για 2

----------


## ok1gr

Ξες κανένα. Και Κάτι άλλο από το site σου παράγγειλά κάτι φύλλα pressnpeel αλλά δεν βλέπω μα έρχονται. Τί συμβαίνει? Χριστουγεννιάτικη καθηστέρηση ή χάθηκε η παραγγελεία?

----------

